

The best diff tool for OS X is  IntelliJ? - wpnx
https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/help/running-intellij-idea-as-a-diff-or-merge-command-line-tool.html#d779632e149

======
clscott
I've always been pretty happy with Diffmerge

[https://sourcegear.com/diffmerge/webhelp/sec__inst__mac.html](https://sourcegear.com/diffmerge/webhelp/sec__inst__mac.html)

Instructions for commanline use are pretty easy to find as well as setting it
up as the default diff toll for git and svn

------
tzamora
I like KDiff3 for osx.

[http://kdiff3.sourceforge.net/](http://kdiff3.sourceforge.net/)

Ugly, but just works :)

